# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  السبت 6 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحف المريخ الزعيم الصادرة صباح اليوم السبت 6 فبراير 2021



كتابة : عارف ساتي
الصدى ::-

تجاوز أزمة تيري واللاعب يوقع اليوم..... و المريخ ينازل الخرطوم 
محمد موسى يكشف ل(الصدى) أسباب إستقالته...... و إستاد المريخ على بعد خطوات من اعتماده بواسطة الكاف 
الأحمر يحدد تعاقده برغم ما حدث.... قضية المكالمة المسربة لتيري تثير الجدل في المريخ..... الوالي يطالب بمعالجة القضية بحكمة.... التش يتعاطف مع زميله 
في تطور جديد للأحداث في المريخ : الكابتن محمد موسى يدفع باستقالته من الجهاز الفني ويوضح الأسباب عبر (الصدى)




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قمة المريخ والخرطوم تلمع في الجولة الثامنة
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





تشهد  الجولة الـ8 للدوري السوداني الممتاز، مباراة قمة تجمع بين المريخ  والخرطوم الوطني، وهي واحدة من 6 مباريات، ستلعب عصر ومساء اليوم السبت.

والمباراة  هي الأولى الرسمية، للمدير الفني الجديد للمريخ، نصر الدين النابي، الذي  وصل السودان فجر الثلاثاء الماضي، لتولي المهمة خلفا للفرنسي ديدييه جوميز،  الذي تعاقد مع سيمبا التنزاني.

ويتصدر المريخ الترتيب بـ17 نقاط، بينما يأتي الخرطوم الوطني في المركز الرابع، برصيد 12 نقطة.

وسيكون  المدير الفني للخرطوم، إبراهيم حسين، قائد المريخ السابق، تحت ضغط خسارة  ديربي المدينة، أمام الأهلي الخرطوم في الجولة السابقة.

وفي ذات  الجولة، يلتقي الوافد الجديد توتي مع الهلال الفاشر، وهي مباراة يخوضها  توتي، بنشوة حصوله على 4 نقاط من آخر جولتين، بتعادله مع المريخ (1/1)،  وفوزه المفاجئ على الوادي (1/0).

ويحتل توتي الترتيب الـ12 بـ8 نقاط، بينما يأتي الهلال الفاشر في المركز قبل الأخير، برصيد 4 نقاط فقط.



كما يلعب هلال الساحل مع الأهلي الخرطوم عصرا، وفي المساء يتواجه هلال الأبيض والمريخ الفاشر.

ويحتل  الساحل الترتيب الثاني، برصيد 15 نقطة، إلى حين الفصل النهائي، في إعادة  مباراته أمام الخرطوم الوطني، الذي سيدرس خطوة الاستئناف.

ويسعى الأهلي الخرطوم، صاحب الترتيب الـ16 بـ10 نقاط، للعودة لسكة الانتصارات، بعد تعادله مع الشرطة.

أما  هلال الأبيض، الذي غادر ذيل الترتيب لأول مرة منذ بداية الموسم، وقفز  للمركز الـ12 بـ5 نقاط، بعد تذوق انتصاره الأول، فيتطلع للفوز على المريخ  الفاشر، المتذيل بـ4 نقاط، والمحطم بـ5 خسائر متتالية.

وستكون  مباراة هلال الأبيض، هي الأولى للمدرب الجديد للمريخ الفاشر، أمير دامر،  الذي تولى المهمة اليوم الجمعة، خلفا للمدرب السابق برهان تية، الذي انتقل  لقيادة الهلال الفاشر.

ويلتقي الأهلي شندي وحي الوادي نيالا، صاحبي  الترتيبين 9 و10، برصيد 9 و8 نقاط على التوالي، باستاد حليم/شداد، بينما  يتواجه الأمل عطبرة والهلال كادقلي.

وكان الأمل قد تخطى كبوته، بعد غياب طويل عن سكة الانتصارات، فصعد للترتيب الـ7 بـ10 نقاط، مقابل 8 نقاط لكادقلي، صاحب المركز الـ11.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						النابي والمريخ محطّ الأنظار 


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ضمن المرحلة الثامنة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
يبحث المريخ عندما يلاقي الخرطوم الوطني بملعب دار الرياضة، السبت، عن  نقاطٍ جديدةٍ تحت أنظار مدربه الجديد التونسي نصر الدين النابي.



ويتطّلع الأحمر إلى زيادة حصيلة النقاط إذ يملك في جعبته”17â€³ نقطة بالمركز الأوّل متفوقًاعلى منافسيه هلال الساحل والهلال الخرطوم.
وحقق المريخ في المرحلة السابقة من المنافسة انتصارًا غاليًا على نظيره الأهلي شندي بهدفٍ.
وواجه لاعبي المريخ والجهاز الفني المؤقّت انتقاداتٍ على خلفية تراجع الأداء في الجولة الأخيرة أمام أهلي شندي.



وفي المقابل، يبحث الخرطوم الوطني الذي تنازل عن الصدارة في المرحلة السابقة، العودة من بعيد واستعادة نغمة الانتصارات.
ويجمع الفريق الشهير بـ”الكوماندوز” في رصيده”12â€³ نقطة، ويتواجد بالمركز الرابع بالدوري الممتاز.
ويستهدف هلال الأبيض مواصلة الصحوة في الممتاز وتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في مباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر متذّيل ترتيب الأندية في المسابقة.
وعاد ممثل الأبيض إلى سكّة الانتصارات عندما تغلّب على هلال الفاشر  بهدفٍ منحته ثلاث نقاط ليتقدّم إلى المركز الثالث عشر بعد أنّ رفع رصيده  إلى خمس نقاط.
على الجانب الآخر، يأمل مريخ الفاشر استعادة التوازن سريعًا والخروج من النفق المظلم الذي يتواجد فيه الفريق.
ويملك ممثل الفاشر في جعبته 4 نقاط، لكنّه سيكون في حاجةٍ إلى نقاطٍ أكبر من أجلّ تفادي مناطق الخطورة.
وضمن المرحلة ذاتها، يلاقي توتي الخرطوم المنتشي نظيره هلال الفاشر الجريح.
ويلعب توتي من أجل الوصول إلى النقطة الحادية عشر وتجاوز المركز الثاني عشر.
وحقق توتي في الجولتين السابقتين نتائج إيجابية، فتعادل أمام المريخ الخرطوم، قبل أنّ ينتصر على حي الوادي نيالا بهدفٍ.
أمّا الهلال الفاشر فيعاني الفريق من تذبذب النتائج، إذ يتواجد في المرتبة الخامسة عشر بأربع نقاطٍ.
ويتطّلع الأمل عطبرة عندما يواجه هلال كادوقلي مواصلة رحلة الانتصارات وحصد نقاطٍ جديدةٍ.
ويجمع الفريق الشهر بـ”فهود الشمال” في رصيده”10â€³ نقاط، منحته المركز السابع.
وفي المقابل، يسعى هلال كادوقلي الذي يملك ثمانية نقاط إلى تحقيق نتيجةٍ إيجابيةٍ إذ يتواجد في المركز الحادي عشر.
وفي مباراة أخرى، يلتقي أهلي شندي”9â€³ نقاط، وحي الوادي نيالا”8â€³ نقاط في مواجهة تحت شعار”التعويض”.
وخسر أهلي شندي أمام المريخ بهدفٍ، فيما تلقى حي الوادي نيالا ذات الخسارة أمام توتي الخرطوم.
ويلاقي هلال الساحل صاحب الـ”16â€³ نقطة، نظيره أهلي الخرطوم الذي يملك”10â€³ نقاط.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق ينفرد .. إستقالة "المهندس" بعد ساعات من تعيينه

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن المدرب الوطني الشاب والمدرب العام لنادي المريخ  "محمد موسى" تقدم بصورة رسمية باستقالته من العمل ضمن الطاقم الفني الحالي  للمريخ رغم توقيع عقد رسمي معه في الأيام القليلة الماضية ليعمل في منصب  المدرب العام.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن المدير الفني التونسي "نصر الدين النابي"  تحفّظ على وجود "محمد موسى" في منصب "المدرب العام" وأكَّد لإدارة النادي  أن معاونه المغربي "حمادي سقمير" سيكون هو مساعده الأول والرئيسي، وبالتالي  ينبغي أن يكون هو "المدرب العام" على أن يكون "محمد موسى" مساعداً أول.

 وهو ما رفضه "المهندس" الذي عمل كمدير فني للمريخ في العام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§م ليقدم  اعتذاره لرئيس النادي "آدم سوداكال" عن الاستمرار في الطاقم الفني ويؤكد  تنازله عن الشرط الجزائي المدرج في عقده مع التنويه إلى أن التعاقد قد تم  مع "محمد موسى" للعمل في منصب "المدرب العام".

 وتحصل #سبورتاق على صورة من خطاب الإستقالة التي قدمها المهندس والتي شكر  خلالها رئيس النادي على الثقة وأكّد أن تفاصيل التزامات العقد تم الايفاء  بها  من جانب الإدارة ولم يكن هناك ما يعكر صفو بدايته لمشوار جديد.

 وأكَّد "محمد موسى" في الخطاب أن قبوله العمل كمساعد يمكن أن "يمثل مستصغر  شرر لنيران خلافات قد تضر بالمريخ" طالما أن للمدير الفني خياراته التي  يرى أنها تعمل معه بانسجام وتناغم.

 ونوه "المهندس" في الإستقالة إلى رفضه العمل كمساعد بنفس مخصصاته كمدرب  عام مشيراً إلى أن الأمر بالنسبة له لا علاقة له بالمخصصات لأن منصب الرجل  الثالث فيه تقليل من مكانة المدرب الوطني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مسؤول بنادي المريخ السوداني ينفي”شائعة”
 

  المريخ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يطالب أحمد مختار تحري الدقة والمصداقية.
جدّد نادي المريخ السوداني تأكيداته بتكفّل الرئيس الفخري أحمد التازي بجميع الصفقات التي أبرمها في فترة التسجيلات الاستثنائية.



وقال  الأمين العام للمريخ، أحمد مختار، في تعميمٍ صحفي، الجمعة، إنّ التعاقدات  التي أتمها النادي في فترة التسجيلات الإستثنائية تكفّل بها رئيس النادي  الفخري أحمد التازي.
وأضاف” لا توجد صحة للحديث المتداول حول إتمام المستشار تركي آل الشيخ لصفقات النادي”.
وأردف” نستغرب من تداول مثل هذا الحديث، فالنادي ظلّ يبر حقيقة تعاقداته عبر منصاته الرسمية للجمهور والإعلام”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انفرادات "سبورتاق" تفجر الأوضاع بالإتحاد وتعميم من أبو جبل

  تسببت الأخبار التي انفرد بها #سبورتاق بالمستندات خلال الفترة الماضية  والخاصة بتعاقدات اللاعبين المحليين والأجانب عبر "السيستم" في إنفجار  الأوضاع داخل إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني.

 وبحسب متابعات سبورتاق، فإن مسئولي عدة أندية أحتجوا بالإتحاد لظهور  بيانات بعض عمليات التعاقدات بسيستم الإنتقالات عبر موقع "SporTag"،  وطالبوا الإتحاد ببحث المسألة.

 ليقوم إتحاد الكرة مساء أمس بإصدار تعميم لمسئولي نظام مطابقة إلانتقالات  (TMS) بشقيه والمحلي والدولي في الأندية مذكراً إياهم بالتعميم المُلحق من  "لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين" في الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والذي حذَّر من ظهور  معاملات الإنتقالات في وسائل الإعلام.

 وكان #سبورتاق قد كشف خلال الفترة الماضية العديد من التجاوزات في  "السيستم" بالنسبة للإنتقالات المحلية والدولية الأمر الذي أثار قلق  المسئولين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						جمعية عمومية لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني خلال ساعات

  عمومية لاتحاد الكرة اليوم


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
شدّد أبو جبل على حاملي التفويضات بالحضور قبل ساعة ونصف  من انعقاد الجمعية لاستلام بطاقتهم في قاعة المحاضرات بالطابق الأرضي في  الأكاديمية.
تنعقد الجمعية العمومية العادية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، السبت،  في أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم2، عند الساعة الواحدة ظهراً.



وتشتمل بنود الجمعية على تثبيت الحضور والإعلان عن الانعقاد، وكلمة رئيس الاتحاد، واعتماد محضر الجمعية السابق.
وستناقش الجمعية الميزانية المعتمدة من ديوان المراجع القومي للعام  2019م، والميزانية المجازة من مجلس الإدارة للعام 2020م، ومن ثمّ انتخاب  لجنة الانتخابات، وانتخاب لجنة الاستئنافات الانتخابية، وانتخاب لجنة  الأخلاقيات، وانتخاب لجنة القيم والأخلاق، وانتخاب لجنة المطابقة  والمراجعة.
وقال أمين عام اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، حسن أبو جبل، بحسب المكتب  الإعلامي، إنّ الظروف الصحية أوجبت عليهم أنّ تكون الجمعية مختصرة، ولا  يسمح بالمشاركة إلا للأعضاء الموفقين لأوضاعهم من عضويتها اتحادات محلية و  أندية دوري ممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفوز على النمور هدية للجمهور
 الجزولي:المريخ مجتمع جميل ووجدت التعاون من زملائي اللاعبين 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال لاعب  المريخ الشاب المتألق هذه الايام الجزولي نوح انه سعيد بقيادة المريخ  لتحقيق الانتصارات في بطولة الدوري الممتاز واضاف : هذا جاء بفضل التعاون  بين وزملائي اللاعبين الذين سهلوا من مهمتي في الوصول الى الشباك وكشف عن  رغبته في مواصلة التألق وتقديم كل ما عنده للمريخ الذي قدمه للمنتخب الوطني  الاول واكد الجزولي نوح انه لم يتوقع ان يجد الحب الكبير من جماهير المريخ  له ورأي ذلك عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وان عشاق نادي المريخ قدموا له  الدغم والسند من خلال اللايكات والاعجاب في الصفحات المريخية.
المريخ بيتي
وصف اللاعب الجزولي نوح تواجده في المريخ بالطبيعي وقال ان المريخ بيته  وعشقه وانه كان يتمني اللعب للمريخ وانه حقق رغبته باللعب لاكبر نادي فيي  السودان ومن الطبيعي ان يجد الحب من المناصرين .
تعاون داخل الملعب وخارج
اكد اللاعب الجزولي نوح ان مجتمع المريخ مجتمع جميل وانه وجد التعاون  والتعامل الراقي داخل الملعب وخارجه وانه لم يشعر يوما من الايام ومنذ  انضمامه للمريخ جديد بل انه يشعر وكأنه لاعبا للمريخ منذ فترة ليست  بالقصيرة وهذا ما شجعني لللعب من اجل تقديم المستويات المطلوبة حتى نحقق ما  نريد ونسعد العشاق والمناصرين داخل وخارج السودان.
اختياري للمنتخب منحني الثقة
وصف اللاعب الجزولي نوح ان اختياره للمنتخب الوطني الاول بانه كان دافعي من  اجل التجويدي في الفترة الماضية وانني اتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجماهير  التي آزرتني وساندتني بقوة ووقفة بجانب من اجل القتال لشعار المريخ.. واضاف  : المنتخب يضم لاعبين مميزين واصجاب قدرات كبيرة ووجودي معهم سيجعلني  اكتسب الخبرات .
الفوز على النمور هدية للمناصرين
اهدى اللاعب الجزولي نوح الفوز الذي حققه المريخ على النمور لجماهير الوفية  وقال :افتقدنا العشاق والمناصرين بسبب جائحة كورونا واننا في حاجة لحضور  الجماهير لانها تمثل ملح كرة القدم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سوداكال يكشف سبب تأخر تحويل نصيب ضرائب يوغندا من صفقة سعيدي
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشف رئيس نادي  المريخ ادم عبد الله سوداكال ان التحويلات الي البلدان الافريقية تأخذ  وقتا طويلا وانهم قاموا بتحويل مبلغ 70 الف دولار وهو نصيب نادي الضرائب من  انتقال اللاعب سعيدي للمريخ وبين سوداكال ان المريخ لم يماطل كما تردد في  مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وكان الضرائب قد هدد بمنع سفر اللاعب للسودان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق.. ينفرد بتفاصيل اجتماع "سوداكال" و تيري

  تشير متابعات #سبورتاق أن اجتماعاً مطولاً وساخناً جمع رئيس نادي المريخ  "آدم سوداكال" بمهاجم الفريق "سيف تيري" مساء اليوم الخميس أستمر لأكثر من  ساعتين.

 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه سبورتاق، فإن الإجتماع شهد نقاشاً حول مسألة تجديد عقد "تيري" وتداعياتها والتسجيل الصوتي المسرب للاعب.

 وتفيد متابعات سبورتاق أن "تيري" اعتذر لرئيس نادي المريخ على ما ورد في  التسجيل وأوضح موقفه من إعادة قيده للنادي، في الوقت الذي تحفظ فيه  "سوداكال" على مبلغ الـ"ظ¦ظ ظ " ألف دولار.

 وبحسب مصادر #سبورتاق، فإن الإجتماع انتهى بحصول "سيف  تيري" على مبلغ  "ظ¤ظ ظ " ألف دولار، على أن يعيد تسجيله يوم الأحد المقبل بعد أن يتسلّم بقية  المبلغ من الرئيس السابق "جمال الوالي".

 وتقبل "سوداكال" اعتذار مهاجم الفريق وطالبه بعدم تكرار ما بدر منه وأخطر اللاعب أن مجلس الإدارة قرر تحويله للتحقيق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأكيداً لإنفرادنا .. "الضرائب" يمنع "سعيدي" من السفر للمريخ

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن مجلس إدارة "نادي الضرائب" الأوغندي قد منع نجمه  السابق ولاعب المريخ حالياً "سعيدي شيونيه" من السفر إلى "الخرطوم"  للالتحاق بفريقه الجديد، والانتظام في التدريبات والمباريات، وذلك بسبب عدم  تسلم النادي أو اللاعب مستحقاتهم المالية من الصفقة والتي تبلغ "ظ§ظ  ألف  دولار" بواقع "ظ¤ظ  ألف دولار" للنادي و"ظ£ظ  ألف دولار" للاعب.

 وكان سبورتاق انفرد أمس بخبر إرسال نادي المريخ التذاكر للاعبه ليصل اليوم  على متن الخطوط الإثيوبية إلاّ أن إدارة الضرائب استدعت اللاعب وعقدت معه  اجتماعاً شددت من خلاله على "سعيدي" عدم السفر إلى "الخرطوم" إلاّ بعد أن  تفي "إدارة المريخ" بوعدها وتسلّم النادي واللاعب مستحقاتهم المالية التي  كان قد وعد بتسليمها خلال ظ¢ظ¤ ساعة وهو ما لم يحدث حتى اللحظة.

 وتفيد متابعات #سبورتاق من أوغندا أن "شيونيه" فوَّت بالفعل الرحلة المقررة اليوم في انتظار استلام الأموال حتى يتحرك نحو الخرطوم.

 وكان الطاقم الفني للمريخ بقيادة التونسي "نصر الدين النابي" شدد على  أهمية حضور اللاعبين الأجانب للخرطوم سريعاً ليتم تجهيزهم لمباريات  المجموعات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سوداكال يقدم طلبا للاتحاد السوداني يثير الجدل
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اثار رئيس  نادي المريخ ادم عبد الله سوداكال الجدل بخطاب ارسله للامين العام لاتحاد  الكرة الدكتور حسن ابو جبل يحدد فيه ممثله في الجمعية العمومية العادية  للاتحاد المقامه يوم السبت ظ¦ فبراير..وقال خطاب نادي المريخ الذي حصلت  الصحيفة على نسخة منه  واكد فيه ) ان مجلس منتخب وبالتالي من المفترض أن  يكون احد مكونات الجمعية العمومية بموجب النظام الأساسي لاتحاد  الكرة..ويدور جدل بين أعضاء الاتحاد العام حول مشاركة المريخ في الجمعية من  عدمها

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تعميم من الاتحاد إلى مسئولي نظام الانتقالات بالأندية
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ أصدر الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم تعميم إلى مسئولي نظام الانتقالات الدولي (TMS)،  والمحلية (DTMS) في الأندية بعض ظهور عدد من المعاملات في وسائل التواصل  الاجتماعي ، وبعض الوسائل الاعلامية، مذكراً بالتعميم الملحق من لجنة أوضاع  اللاعبين والانتقالات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA ، والذي حذر من  هذه الممارسات مستنداً إلى المادة (3) الفقرة (1) ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						(الشرطة) القضارف يفرض التعادل السلبي على الهلال العاصمي

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
فرض فريق (الشرطة) القضارف التعادل السلبي، على الهلال العاصمي في  مباراة التي جرت امس بملعب دار الرياضة أم درمان في الأسبوع الثاني ضمن  مباريات الدوري الممتاز.

وشهدت المباراة ندية كبيرة من الفريقين وحاولا سجالاً الوصول للمرمى  على مدار الشوطين ونحج حارس الهلال (أبوجا)  في صد أكثر من هجمة شكلت خطورة  على مرمى فريقه، وبالمقابل نحج حارس الشرطة القضارف في المحافظة على شباك  فريقة بيضاء طوال الزمن الرسمي للمباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاف يستبدل "غوميز" بحكم مثير للجدل لمباراة الهلال ومازيمبي

  استجاب الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" للطلب الذي تقدمت به "لجنة  تطبيع" نادي الهلال وقرر استبعاد الحكم الجنوب افريقي "فيكتور غوميز" من  إدارة مباراة "الهلال ومازيمبي" بـالجوهرة الزرقاء لحساب ثاني جولات مرحلة  المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

 حيث أرسل نادي الهلال في وقتٍ سابق خطاباً للإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم  (كاف) يحوي إحتجاجاً صريحاً على تعيين حكم من جنوب أفريقيا لإدارة مباراته  أمام " تي بي مازيمبي" في الجولة الثانية، وطلبت إدارة الهلال تغيير الحكم ،  نظراً لأن دولة جنوب أفريقيا تشارك في دوري مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا بفريق  "صن داونز" الذي أوقعته القرعة في ذات مجموعة الهلال وهو الأمر الذي لن  يكون محايداً.

 وأكَّدت إدارة "الهلال" في الخطاب أنها تحترم جميع الحكام ولكنّها لا ترى  تعيين حكم جنوب أفريقيا مناسباً لإدارة مباراة الفريق أمام "مازيمبي".

 ووافق "كاف" على طلب الهلال واستبدل "غوميز" المصنف ضمن  أفضل حكام القارة  بالحكم المغربي "سمير الكزاز"  "41" عاما، الذي يثير الكثير من الجدل في  البطولة المغربية.

 حيث أوقفه الإتحاد المغربي عدّة مرات بعد ارتكابه أخطاء مؤثرة وتقديم  الكثير من الشكاوى ضده من قبل الأندية المغربية متهمةً إياه بارتكاب أخطاء  كبيرة و"غير مبررة" تتسبب في تغيير نتائج المباريات.

 الجدير بالذكر حصول "الكزاز" على الشارة الدولية في العام 2016.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ايبوسي: المريخ فريق كبير
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ وصف مدافع  المريخ الكاميروني ايبوسي فريق كرة القدم بالمريخ بالكبير وقال انه يأمل ان  يوفق في مسيرته معه واشار الى انه يسعي لان يكون خير سفير لبلاده في  الدوري السوداني ومع المريخ الافضل في افريقيا وكان اللاعب قد تم تسجيله  برعاية من الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ طه احمد التازي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الضو قدم الخير يقدم تقريرا للنابي عن المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ عقد الضو قدم  الخير المدرب العام للمريخ اجتماعا بالنابي وحرص على تقديم تنويرا للجهاز  الفني قبل المباراة المهمة المقبلة امام الخرطوم الوطني في بطولة الممتاز  وكان النابي قد تابع مباراة المريخ امام الاهلي شندي في بطولة الدوري  الممتاز وحرص على الوقوف على قدرات لاعبي المريخ قبل المزال الافريقي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي يقود مران المريخ قبل لقاء الخرطوم الوطني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




نصر الدين النابي
أشرف المدرب التونسي نصر الدين النابي، على أول حصة تدريبية مع ناديه الجديد، المريخ السوداني، على ملعب أكاديمية تقانة.

وتولى نصر الدين النابي، تدريب المريخ السوداني، بعد رحيل ديديه جوميز الذي تحول لتدريب سيمبا التنزاني.

وظهر بجوار النابي في مران المريخ، مساعده الأول والمباشر، الجزائري البلجيكي حمادي صغير، إلى جانب المدرب العام محمد موسى.

ومن  المنتظر أن يشرف النابي، على أول مباراة رسمية له مع المريخ، الأحد  المقبل، أمام الخرطوم الوطني، في الدوري السوداني الممتاز، على ملعب دار  الرياضة بأم درمان.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يسقط في فخ التعادل مجددا بالدوري السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


تعادل  الهلال سلبيا أمام فريق الشرطة القضارف، مساء الجمعة بملعب دار  الرياضة أم درمان، في افتتاح الأسبوع الثامن بالدوري السوداني.



ويعد التعادل هو الثاني للهلال بالمسابقة هذا الموسم، بعد مواجهة الجولة الأولى أمام الهلال كادقلي بالنتيجة ذاتها.

بهذه النتيجة، رفع الهلال رصيده إلى 16 نقطة، فيما حصل الشرطة على نقطته السادسة. 

سيطر  الهلال على الشوط الأول، لكنها لم تكن سيطرة فعالة، تحصل خلاله على 4  ركلات ركنية لم يستغلها بالشكل الأمثل، مقابل ركلتي زاوية للشرطة.

ونجحت إستراتيجية الشرطة في إغلاق الأطراف والعمق بشكل محكم، فتم فصل وسط الهلال عن رأس الحربة.
وفشل جميع لاعبي الهلال والشرطة في التسديد المباشر في المرمى، طوال الشوط الأول، ليظهر الحارسان كضيفي شرف.

وأجرى  زوران 4 تبديلات بخروج كل من عيد مقدم وبشة الصغير محمد عبد الرحمن وأباذر  عبد المنعم، ودخول سليم برشاوي والسنغالي إبراهيما أنداي ووليد الشعلة  وميسرة.

وظهرت الفرص في الشوط الثاني، وكانت أخطرها للاعب وسط  الشرطة سليمان عبد الله الذي انفرد بالحارس أبوجا، لكن الأخير في إبعاد  الخطر عن مرماه بالدقيقة 67.

وجاءت محاولة الهلال متأخرة في الدقيقة 90+2، من ضربة رأسية من مسافة قريبة، حولها حارس الشرطة إبراهيم يوسف إلى ركلة زاوية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة يشكو الهلال بسبب مشاركة أنداي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الشرطة القضارف

قرر  نادي الشرطة القضارف، تقديم شكوى ضد الهلال، على خلفية مشاركة مهاجمه  السنغالي إبراهيما أنداى، في مباراة الفريقين اليوم الجمعة، بالأسبوع  الثامن من الدوري السوداني الممتاز، والتي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي.

وقال الأمين العام لنادي الشرطة، عباس الأزرق، في تصريح ل: "أكملنا تفاصيل شكوى ضد صحة مشاركة أنداي، وسوف نقدمها لاتحاد الكرة السوداني، يوم الأحد المقبل".

ويظهر  في صفحة نظام التعاقدات بالهلال "السيستم"، اسم اللاعب إبراهيم أنداي وهو  غير منشّط، أي غير معتمد من الفيفا، لكن الهلال أصر على إشراكه.

يذكر  أن المهاجم السنغالي إبراهيما أنداى تعاقد معه الهلال من أحد الأندية  الصربية نهاية شهر يناير/كانون ثان الماضي، وتابع النادي مسيرة اللاعب  التعاقدية بين الهواية والاحتراف خلال فترات لعبه بالدنمارك وصربيا، قبل  التعاقد معه بعلم الفيفا والاتحاد السوداني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضمن المرحلة الثامنة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز :



الزعيم في مواجهة اولاد الخرطوم على ملعب دار الرياضة
Hisham Abdalsamad 

يبحث المريخ عندما يلاقي الخرطوم الوطني بملعب دار الرياضة، السبت، عن نقاطٍ جديدةٍ تحت أنظار مدربه الجديد التونسي نصر الدين النابي.

ويتطّلع الأحمر إلى زيادة حصيلة النقاط إذ يملك في جعبته”17â€³ نقطة بالمركز الأوّل متفوقًاعلى منافسيه هلال الساحل والهلال الخرطوم.

وحقق المريخ في المرحلة السابقة من المنافسة انتصارًا غاليًا على نظيره الأهلي شندي بهدفٍ.

وواجه لاعبي المريخ والجهاز الفني المؤقّت انتقاداتٍ على خلفية تراجع الأداء في الجولة الأخيرة أمام أهلي شندي.

وفي المقابل، يبحث الخرطوم الوطني الذي تنازل عن الصدارة في المرحلة السابقة، العودة من بعيد واستعادة نغمة الانتصارات .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد تفتيشه لأستاد المريخ :



مندوب الكاف يبدي ملاحظات عديدة على القلعة الحمراء
Hisham Abdalsamad 

أبدى مسؤول الكاف عدة ملاحظات حتي يجاز ملعب المريخ وقد كانت الملاحظات عن الاتي 

ظ، / اعتراض علي أرضية الملعب 
ظ¢/ عدم تخطيط الميدان 
ظ£/ النقص الكبير في حمامات غرف اللاعبين ( الحد الأدنى خمسة حمام بكل غرفة الموجود 2 فقط )
ظ£/ اعتراض علي وجود المنطقة الاعلامية المشتركة بعيدا عن اللاعبين 
ظ¤/ عدم وجود تكيييف للصالة الرءيسية حيث دخول كبار الزوار والسفراء 
5/ مراجعة التكيييف والسباكة  في غرف الحكام والمراقبين 
ظ¦/ انشاء غرف كشف المنشطات بحيث تسمح بتواجد 8 لاعبين وشاشة ومكيف وثلاث حمامات ووجود غرفة طبيب داخلية 
ظ§/ تهيءة مكان عربة البث والنقل التلفزيوني 
8/ اي تأجيل لاجازة الملعب يتحمل المريخ تزاكر المفتش والاقامة والاعاشة والترحيل الداخلي 
9/ تم تسليم ريكويست يتكون من عشرة صفحات فيها كل ملاحظات الكاف لاجازة الملعب 
ظ،ظ / أكد شعبان وجود ملاحظات اقل لملعب التيس 
ظ،ظ،/ عدم اجازة ملعبي التيس والزعيم يعني تحويل للمباريات خارج السودان بعد تشدد الكاف في عدم إقامة مباريات المجموعات في ملاعب لا تتفور فيها مواصفات الفيفا  
ظ،ظ¢ / تم اعطاء مهلة اخري من قبل شعبان بعد الاتصال بسوداكال وتعهده بمعالجة ملاحاظات الكاف وضخ الاموال فورا لبدء المعالجات من اليوم .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﻤﻞ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ..ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺃﺩﻳﻠﻲ





ﻳﻨﺨﺮﻁ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ



ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ
#ووااوواا
ﺃﻧﻬﻰ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺃﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﺃﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ، ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻗﺪ ﺃﺩﻯ ﻣﺮﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻣﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺃﻛﺎﺩﻳﻤﻴﺔ ﺗﻘﺎﻧﺔ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﺈﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ ﻧﺼﺮﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺑﻲ ﻭﻃﺎﻗﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻭﻥ، ﻭﺷﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻋﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺶ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻠﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻛﺮﺩﻣﺎﻥ ﻭ ﻋﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻲ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺷﻬﺪ ﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺇﺩﻳﻠﻲ ﺍﻭﻻﻣﻴﻠﻴﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ اﻮﺑﻲ ﺇﺳﺘﺎﺭﺯ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ، ﻭﺃﺷﺘﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﺣﻤﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﺘﻘﺴﻴﻤﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﺧﻀﺮ، ﻭﻳﺨﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺃﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺏ ″17” ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻌﺰﻳﺰﻫﺎ ﺑﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻹﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خلاف بين المريخ ومدافعه الكاميروني




الخرطوم: السوداني 

هَدّدَ مدافع المريخ الكاميروني باسكال باللجوء الى سفارة بلاده وذلك إثر الخلاف الذين نشب بينه وإدارة النادي بشأن التفاوض حول إنهاء التعاقد معه والمغادرة لبلاده.
وبالرغم من تعاقد المريخ مع باسكال ووصول البطاقة الدولية الخاصة بانتقال اللاعب، إلا أن الأخير لن يتمكّن من المشاركة مع الفريق على الصعيد الأفريقي.
وعلمت )السوداني( بأن مجلس المريخ دخل في مفاوضات مع اللاعب بغية إنهاء تعاقده بعد أن فضّل المدير الفني التونسي النابي التعاقد مع المدافع النيجيري اديلي، وطلب ضمّه على نحو عاجل إلى الكشف الأفريقي.
ووصلت المفاوضات مع اللاعب إلى طريق مسدود، حيث طالب الكاميروني بحسب مصادر موثوقة بقيمة تعاقده كاملة، وهدّد باللجوء إلى سفارة بلاده وتقديم شكوى عاجلة، كما أكد إبلاغ وكيله التركي سفاس بالتفاصيل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة
استهداف المريخ والمباراة التاريخية
* أجل اتحاد الكرة مباراة الهلال والخرطوم الوطني التي كانت معلنة مساء الثلاثاء وذلك بطلب من نادي الهلال بحجة أن بعثته ستتأخر في العودة من تنزانيا..
* كان في مقدور بعثة الهلال العودة فجر الثلاثاء والحاق بعض اللاعبين بالمباراة.. علماً إن هناك 11 لاعباً من الهلال يتواجدون بالخرطوم بعد انتهاء تجمع المنتخب الوطني فكان من السهل للهلال خوض مباراة الخرطوم بالدوليين واجلاس بعض العائدين من تنزانيا مع الاحتياطي.. ومع هذا واصل الاتحاد تدليل الهلال والاستجابة لمطالبه بتأجيل المباراة..

* إذا كان المريخ في مكان الهلال لما تم تأجيل المباراة إذا انطبقت السماء على الأرض..
* وبهذه المناسبة نستعيد ذكرى الواقعة التاريخية عندما كان فريق المريخ يقيم معسكراً في ألمانيا بعدد 23 لاعباً استعداداً لربع نهائي بطولة الكؤوس الأفريقية عام 1990م وكان المريخ وقتها يدافع عن لقبه كبطل لأفريقيا.. ويعتبر المريخ هو أول نادي سوداني يقيم معسكراً في أوروبا..
* عندما كان المريخ في ألمانيا ويفقد 24 لاعباً كانت له مباراة في الدوري مع الموردة ولظروف الطيران وتأخر عودة بطل أفريقيا من ألمانيا طلب نادي المريخ من اتحاد الخرطوم تأجيل مباراة الموردة التي كانت في أوج قوتها بجيل أحمد بريش ومغربي والمواتر الرهيب..

* رفض اتحاد الخرطوم أيام الإداري علي عيسى تأجيل المباراة رفضاً باتاً.. فهلالاب الاتحاد كانوا حاسدين المريخ على فوزه ببطولة القارة الأفريقية وحسدوه أيضاً بسبب معسكر ألمانيا.. وكانوا يتحينون أي فرصة لضرب المريخ.. فكانت ضالتهم مباراة الموردة كي يخسر المريخ نقاطها.. 
* المباراة كانت معلنة يوم الجمعة 3 أغسطس 1990م وكان هناك ستة لاعبين فقط من المريخ لم يشاركوا في معسكر ألمانيا هم عصام الدحيش الذي كان يعاني من ملاريا خبيثة بجانب أربعة لاعبين كان تم تسجيلهم حديثاً وهم حمد الجريف وعائد الشيخ وجمال حسن وعبدالرحيم لمعي.. إضافة للشبل المصعد عادل عطا..
* اتخذ نادي المريخ قراراً جريئاً بخوض مباراة الموردة باللاعبين الستة وبإضافة خمسة من لاعبي الأشبال المسموح لهم بالمشاركة ليصبح العدد 11 لاعباً بدون احتياطي وبدون جهاز فني..

* ضمت التشكيلة التاريخية حارس الأشبال وليد مهدي.. وفي الدفاع عائد الشيخ وجمال حسن والشبل عبدالقادر ضوالبيت والشبل رمضان.. وفي الوسط حمد الجريف والشبل المصعد عادل عطا والشبل إبراهيم حسين (إبراهومة).. وفي الهجوم عصام الدحيش (رغم المرض) بجانب عبدالرحيم لمعي والشبل خالد حموري..
* انتهت المباراة بالتعادل 1/1 وأحرز هدف المريخ الشبل إبراهيم حسين بتسديدة من خارج منطقة الجزاء.. وشهدت هذه المباراة ميلاد نجومية إبراهيم حسين.. كما تألق اللاعبون الجدد حمد الجريف وعائد الشيخ والمصعد عادل عطا..
* وعقب نهاية المباراة حدث اشتباك لفظي بين إداريين في المريخ مع إداري الاتحاد علي عيسى.. وقدم نادي المريخ شكوى ضد علي عيسى بسبب ما تلفظ به..
* فريق المريخ الذي كان يعسكر في ألمانيا ضم الحراس الثلاثة حامد بريمة وشنان خضر ويسن.. ورباعي دفاع مانديلا كمال عبدالغني وإبراهيم عطا وعاطف القوز وعبدالسلام حميدة بجانب موسى الهاشماب وشناق ومحمد خليفة.. ولاعبي وسط مانديلا جمال أبوعنجة وبدرالدين بخيت وإبراهومة المسعودية وسكسك إضافة إلى يونس.. وهجوم مانديلا سانتو رفاعة وعيسى صباح الخير وحسن دحدوح بجانب الجدد زيكو وعبدالعظيم قاقارين وأحمد أبوالجاز.. بينما كان القائد سامي عزالدين في القاهرة..

اتحاد الفساد والفضائح

* فضيحة جديدة لاتحاد الفساد كشفتها شكوى الخرطوم الوطني ضد هلال الساحل في لاعبه رأفت محمد الذي اتضح أنه خارج سيستم الانتقالات ومع ذلك استخرجت له بطاقة من الاتحاد!!
* ومن قبل كشفت شكوى المريخ في لاعب هلال كادوقلي محمد الخضر إنه تسجل خارج فترة التسجيلات وتم ادخاله السيستم بعد حوالي شهر من نهاية التسجيلات واستخرجت له بطاقة.. والمضحك أنه لا زال مسجلاً في اتحاد القطينة!!

* الشكوتان كشفتا فساد إداري مريع في اتحاد الكرة باستخراج بطاقات للاعبين تم تسجيلهم كيري خارج السيستم.. وربما يكون هناك عدد كبير من اللاعبين يشاركون في الدوري الآن كيري وبالذات في الأندية التي تحمل اسم الهلال!!
* لجنة باني ظلمت المريخ في شكواه الصحيحة ضد لاعب هلال كادوقلي برفضها شكلا بحجة يجب تقديم طعن قبل المباراة.. على الرغم من أن لائحة اشراك اللاعبين السنيين تعتبر الفريق المخالف خاسراً لنتيجة المباراة وجوبياً حتى في حال عدم تقديم شكوى!! كما أن الشكوى أكدت عدم صحة تسجيل اللاعب بوجود كرته في اتحاد القطينة حتى الآن!!
* علق أحد القانونيين ساخراً من ذريعة وجوب تقديم طعن قبل المباراة.. بقوله إذا أشرك أحد الفرق لاعباً تحت 20 سنة وأثناء المباراة قام باستبداله بلاعب فوق العشرين.. فكيف يطعن النادي المتضرر من هذه المخالفة قبل المباراة يا دهاقنة القانون؟! 
* ما حدث من مخالفات في الدوري واستخراج بطاقات للاعبين خارج السيستم كشف العفن والفساد الإداري المريع في الاتحاد.. كما كشف جبن لجنة المسابقات بتهربها من تطبيق العقوبة الوجوبية.. وكشف إن هذا الاتحاد يديره مشجعون متعصبون لأندية بعينها ولا يخافون الله بعدم أمانتهم وعدم عدلهم..
* حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.. وتباً للظالمين الفاسدين..

المؤامرة الحقيرة

* إعداء المريخ دبروا مؤامرة قذرة وخسيسة وحقيرة وجبانة لا تشبه الرجال لضرب المريخ وافقاده مهاجمه سيف تيري متصدر قائمة هدافي دوري الأبطال.
* بعيدا عن أي تفاصيل على أهل المريخ توجيه ضربة لهؤلاء السفلة الانذال بافشال عمليتهم القذرة الجبانة الحقيرة التي لا يفعلها الرجال.. وعلى سيف تيري أن يرد على النذل الذي فعل هذه العملية المخنثة ويكذبه بالتوجه فورا لتمديد العقد مع المريخ.. قبل أن يتسلم اي مبلغ..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمين العام لنادي المريخ: الرئيس الفخري للنادي معالي الأستاذ أحمد التازي هو من تكفل بصفقات المحترفين ولا صحة للحديث الرائج حول تكفل تركي آل الشيخ بها



#ووااوواا
أكد الأمين العام لنادي المريخ والناطق الرسمي بإسم مجلس الإدارة الأستاذ أحمد محمد مختار أن التعاقدات التي أتمها النادي في فترة التسجيلات الإستثنائية تكفل بها رئيس النادي الفخري معالي الأستاذ أحمد التازي مبيناً انه لا توجد صحة للحديث المتداول حول إتمام المستشار تركي آل الشيخ لصفقات النادي، وأبدى الأمين العام لنادي المريخ إستغرابه من تداول مثل هذا الحديث موضحاً ان نادي المريخ ظل يبرز حقيقة تعاقدات النادي عبر منصاته الرسمية للجمهور والإعلام طالباً من الجهات التي أوردت الخبر تحرى الدقة و المصداقية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى ــــ إسماعيل حسن




المهم فزنا .. والأهم استفدنا..

* نعم..... المهم فزنا... والأهم استفدنا....  وشاهد النابي الفريق على الطبيعة.. ووقف على سلبياته وإيجابياته.. ودوّن ملاحظاته التي سيبدأ على ضوئها إشرافه على الفريق رسمياً اعتباراً من المباراة القادمة أمام فريق الخرطوم الوطني.. 
* ومن حسن حظه أن أهلي شندي الذي لعبنا معه أمس، والخرطوم الوطني الذي سنلعب معه يوم السبت، من الفرق التي تكشر عن جميع أنيابها أمام المريخ فقط، وتلعب معه بقوة مضاعفة..
* أما المؤسف حد القرف، فهو حالة الإستياء التي سيطرت على بعض القروبات.. والهجوم الذي شنه بعض الأعضاء على بعض اللاعبين.. ناسين أنها أول مباراة بعد فترة توقف طويلة، وفي ملعب أشبه بزريبة الأغنام..
* ملعب سيء جداً.. لا أرضية ولا إضاءة.. ولا تخطيط.. 
* وقد صدق عضو في أحد القروبات حين وصفه بأنه أشبه بطبق البيض.. 
* ليت مجلس الإدارة - إذا كان عندنا مجلس إدارة - يخاطب اللجنة المنظمة بشأنه... ويطلب تحويل مباراتيه القادمتين إلى ملعب الخرطوم الوطني أو شيخ الاستادات..
* مباراة أمس، تقاسم الفريقان السيطرة على فترات شوطيها..
* المريخ كان الأفضل نسبياً في الشوط الأول.. وتفوق أهلي شندي معظم فترات الشوط الثاني، خاصة الدقائق الأخيرة.. وضاعت عليه الكثير من الفرص السهلة لإدراك التعادل.. ساعده على ذلك ظهور طبنجة بمستوى غريب.. واستهتار تمبش لأول مرة للدرجة التي أرهقت منجد النيل واضطرته لأن يلعب دور الليبرو، ويخرج من منطقته لإفساد العديد من هجمات الأهلي.. 
* أمير كمال والتاج يعقوب ووجدي هندسة وآرنولد بانقا وبكري المدينة، كانوا أفضل لاعبينا جدية.. ونحسب أن بكري يحتاج للمزيد من تمارين اللياقة والرشاقة.. وآرنولد يحتاج لتدريبات مكثفة على التصويب المركز.. فقد لاحظنا انه يمر من المدافعين بمهارة عالية.. ويصنع لنفسه بنفسه فرص التهديف، ولكن تصويباته نحو المرمى تفتقد التركيز.. 
* الفنان عزام أكثر من المراوغة، وتأني في بعض الحالات.. والجزولي استسلم للرقابة..
* السماني وبيبو تحركا بعد دخولهما بشكل جيد.. وعبد الكريم خانته خبرته في استثمار بعض الفرص..
* عموماً نرجع ونقول، إن ظهور المريخ بهذا المستوى المضطرب في هذه المباراة بالذات، ربما كان في مصلحتنا ومصلحة مدربنا الجديد.... فعسى أن نكره شيئاً وهو خير لنا.... 
* ختاماً..... عادت حليمة لعادتها القديمة... وبدت النقة في بعض القروبات بعد المباراة مباشرة.. واسترنا يا ساتر.... من أي رأي مشاتر.. 
     *إلى مشرفي القروبات* 
* نوهت في مقالي أمس، إلى أنني سأتحدث اليوم باستفاضة عن قضية (الغواصات) المنتشرين في بعض قروبات المريخ، بغرض التشويش على أعضائها المريخاب، ومحاربة كل ما هو جميل في القلعة الحمراء..
* وأمس القريب اكتشف أعضاء قروب مريخي كبير، وجود عدد من (الغواصات)، وسارعوا إلى حذفهم من القروب، وإجراء عملية مسح شامل لعضويته حتى يضمنوا حمرتها الخالصة..
* والسؤال... على أي أساس يمنح المشرفون العضوية للأشخاص الراغبين بدون أن يستوثقوا من مريخيتهم..؟؟!! 
* إذا كان من الصعوبة بمكان أن يستوثقوا من مريخية أي عضو، فلماذا لا تكون هنالك ضوابط خاصة بالقروب، تمنع أي عضو -- حتى لو كان مريخياً -- من الإساءة لأي لاعب.. أو مدرب، مهما كان السبب..
* النقد الهادف لا بأس به... وكذلك إبداء الملاحظات وتقديم النصح حبابم عشرة.. ولكن الشتم والإساءة والسخرية والاستفزاز وتقليل الحجم مرفضون تماماً، خاصة في الوقت الحالي الذي يحتاج فيه اللاعبون والمدرب للاستقرار النفسي.. 
* مافي حاجة اسمها ده رأيي وانا حر فيهو.. خاصة إذا كان رأيك هذا، هداماً ويلحق الضرر بالفريق.. 
* رأيك الإنت حر فيهو، هو الرأي الذي يتعلق بك.. أما إذا كان يتعلق بغيرك فإنك لست حراً فيه إلا إذا كان هادفاً وبأسلوب محترم.. ولا يسبب ضرراً لنادينا ولاعبينا.. 
* تأثير القروبات أصبح أقوى وأكبر من تأثير الصحف وأجهزة الإعلام... وبالتالي إذا كان المشرفون عليها يطمحون في أن يكون تأثيرها دائماً وأبداً، إيجابياً يفيد ناديهم، فليحرصوا على تطهيرها من الغواصات والأعضاء النشاز...
* وللمعلومية.... الغواصات ديل بعد أن يقتحموا قروباً من القروبات.. أول حاجة بيعملوها بكتلوا حيلهم.. ومرة مرة يقولوا ليهم كلمتين حلوات عن المريخ ولاعبي المريخ... وبعد أن يتمكنوا تماماً.... ونتوهم أنهم مريخاب.. يبدؤون في تنفيذ مخططاتهم الخبيثة بالكثير من الآراء السالبة ضد أهم نجوم المريخ... ويشككون في مهاراتهم، ومواهبهم... وطبعا معاهم كم غواصة في نفس القروب، يتبادلون التصفيق لهم، ويؤيدون آراءهم.. ويقع الكثيرون في أفخاخهم.. ويركبون موجتهم.. ويصبح القروب وبالاً على فريقنا.. 
* وإذا مد الله في آجالنا جميعاً؛ ح تشوفوا كمية الهجوم الذي سيشنه (الغواصات) على المحترفين الجدد، بعد أول مباراة لهم مع المريخ.... 
* ختاماً إخوتي المشرفين على القروبات، اسمعوا كلام عمكم الله يرضى عليكم.. ونضفوا قروباتكم من أي (وسخ) ...
* نضفوها نضافة جد.. واسألوا لعيبتكم عن البطولة المحلية والبطولة الأفريقية.. 
    *نعمل شنو لا أدري..* 
* في الحقيقة... انطباعية البعض وفهمم الضيق، من أكبر مشاكلنا في الصحافة الرياضية...
* إذا أشدنا بإداري أو لاعب أو حكم، أو مشجع.. فإننا طبالون، ونكتب حسب الظروف..
* وإذا انتقدنا فإننا هدامون أو مغرضون، أو عندنا هدف من وراء هذا النقد..
* عموماً الصحفي الرسالي الحق، هو الصحفي الواثق من نفسو.. المالي قاشو... الذي لا تهمه ردود الأفعال الساذجة الانطباعية..
* وهو الذي يستهدف من وراء ما يكتب؛ مرضاة الله وضميره، لا مرضاة أشخاص أو جهات..
* طبعاً لا يوجد صحفي في العالم، يستطيع إرضاء جميع المتلقين مهما اجتهد في ذلك... لأنو فيهم الحاسد.. وفيهم الحاقد.. وفيهم الجاهل.. وفيهم الفهمو قاصر.. وفيهم وفيهم...
* ما عارف كلامي ده واضح ولا محتاج "درس عصر".. لكنها نصيحة للأخ هناك بأن يتقي الله في ما يكتب.. ويحذر غضبة الحليم.. ولا يضطرنا إلى ردٍ لا يرضاه..... فإن للصبر حدود.. 
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجولة الثامنة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز âپ¦




الزعيم × الخرطوم الوطني 

السابعة والنصف مساء

 علي ملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العربية هدية احباب المريخ للكابتن الضو قدم الخير.. تكريما له..



شكرا اللجنة العليا شكرا جمهور المريخ











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• إنتر ميلان يصعد لقمة الدوري الايطالي مؤقتًا على أكتاف فيورنتينا
• بايرن يهزم هيرتا وسط الثلوج في الدوري الالماني قبل مواجهة الأهلي
• سبورتنج لشبونة يعزز صدارته للدوري البرتغالي بفوزه على ماريتيمو
• أهلي جدة يسحق الوحدة برباعية وينتزع صدارة الدوري السعودي مؤقتا
• الفيصلي يعود إلى سكة الانتصارت بهزيمة الباطن في الدوري السعودي
• الجزيرة يكتسح الظفرة بخماسية.. والوصل يقهر حتا بالدوري الاماراتي
• قرعة كأس ملك اسبانيا: برشلونة يصطدم بإشبيلية في المربع الذهبي
• يويفا يعاقب حارس أياكس بالإيقاف 12 شهرا لتعطيه المنشطات
• لايبزيج الالماني يستبعد إلغاء لقاء ليفربول في دوري أبطال
• كريستال بالاس يعلن إصابة نجمه ويلفريد زاها في أوتار الركبة
• تأجيل عودة فاتي لاعب برشلونة لمدة شهر بسبب ألم مفاجئ
• الفيفا: منير الحدادي مهاجم إشبيلية يستطيع تمثيل المغرب بشكل فوري
• المدعي الفيدرالي يُحقق مع إبراهيموفيتش في واقعة لوكاكو بسبب العنصرية
• الاتحاد الدولي (الفيفا) يمدد العمل بالميركاتو الاستثنائي حتى أبريل
• نوير: لدي كل المعلومات عن لاعبي الأهلي.. وأعرف جيدا ما سأواجهه
• زيدان غاضبًا: لا أستحق هذه المعاملة من الصحافة
• الكاميروني أونانا حارس أياكس بعد إيقافه: يويفا بالغ في العقوبة
• رومينيجه: ناديان ينافسان بايرن في صفقة المدافع الفرنسي أوباميكانو
• وزير الرياضة الإسباني: عقد ميسي باهظ وصادمة إلى حد كبير
• سولسكاير: أتمتع الآن بحكمة أكبر.. وأنظر إلى أنشيلوتي باحترام
• كلوب: يمكنكم مقارنة دياز بفان دايك.. ويجب أن نفوز بالمباريات، في لحظات معينة 
• سواريز: لم أتوقع قرار برشلونة.. وربما ألعب مع ميسي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8




* توتي (-- : --) هلال الفاشر 16:30  الملاعب HD  دار الرياضة


* هلال الساحل (-- : --) أهلي الخرطوم 16:30  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* الأمل عطبرة (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي 16:30  الملاعب HD  الاسرة


* الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) المريخ 19:15  الملاعب HD  دار الرياضة


* أهلي شندي (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا 18:15  الملاعب HD  الاسرة


* هلال الأبيض (-- : --) مريخ الفاشر 18:15  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* أستون فيلا (-- : --) آرسنال 14:30  beIN 2  ذهاب (3-0) 


* نيوكاسل يونايتد (-- : --) ساوثهامتون 17:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (0-2) 


* بيرنلي (-- : --) برايتون 17:00  beIN 7  ذهاب (0-0) 


* فولهام (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد 19:30  beIN 2  ذهاب (0-1) 


* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) إيفرتون 22:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (3-1) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* ليفانتي (-- : --) غرناطة 15:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-1) 


* هويسكا (-- : --) ريال مدريد 17:15  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-4) 


* إلتشي (-- : --) فياريال 19:30  beIN 3  ذهاب (0-0) 


* إشبيلية (-- : --) خيتافي 22:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-0) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* ساسولو (-- : --) سبيزيا 16:00  beIN 5  ذهاب (4-1) 


* أتلانتا (-- : --) تورينو 16:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (4-2) 


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) روما 19:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (2-2) 


* جنوى (-- : --) نابولي 21:45  beIN 4  ذهاب (0-6) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* أوجسبورج (-- : --) فولفسبورج 16:30  SKY 6  ذهاب (0-0) 


* شالكه (-- : --) لايبزيج 16:30  SKY 3  ذهاب (0-4) 


* فرايبورغ (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند 16:30  SKY 2  ذهاب (0-4) 


* باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) شتوتجارت 16:30  SKY 4  ذهاب (1-1) 


* ماينز (-- : --) يونيون برلين 16:30  SKY 5  ذهاب (3-4) 


* مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) كولن 19:30  SKY 1  ذهاب (3-1) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* لوريان (-- : --) ستاد ريمس 18:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (3-1) 


* ليون (-- : --) ستراسبورج 20:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (3-2) 


* لانس (-- : --) رين 22:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (2-0) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* ضمك (-- : --) القادسية 15:00  KSA 2  ذهاب (1-2) 


* الوحدة (-- : --) الاهلي 17:20  KSA 1  ذهاب (2-2) 


..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8


* الهلال (0 : 0) الشرطة القضارف
‏
#الترتيب : المريخ (17) هلال الساحل (16) الهلال (15) الخرطوم (12) أهلي مروي (12)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* ديبورتيفو ألافيس (1 : 0) بلد الوليد
‏
#الترتيب : أتلتيكو مدريد (50) برشلونة (40) ريال مدريد (40) إشبيلية (39) فياريال (35)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* فيورنتينا (0 : 2) انتر ميلان
‏
#الترتيب : انتر ميلان (47) ميلان (46) روما (40) يوفنتوس (39) لاتسيو (37)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* هيرتا برلين (0 : 2) بايرن ميونيخ
‏
#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (48) لايبزيج (38) فولفسبورج (35) آينتراخت (33) باير ليفركوزن (32)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* الباطن (0 : 2) الفيصلي
* الوحدة (2 : 4) الاهلي

#الترتيب : الأهلي (33) الشباب (32) الهلال (30) الاتحاد (28) التعاون (25)
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ لتعزيز الصدارة في لقاء ساخن أمام الخرطوم

  يواصل "المريخ" رحلة دفاعه عن اللقب في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم  السبت عندما يستضيف "الخرطوم الوطني" لحساب الجولة الثامنة من الممتاز في  نسخته السادسة والعشرين على ملعب "دار الرياضة" بأمدرمان.

 وتدخل الفرقة الحمراء الجولة وفي رصيدها "17" نقطة في صدارة الروليت بعد  مرور ثمانية جولات وتطمح لتعزيز الصدارة والابتعاد عن صاحب المركز الثاني  مع الاستفادة من تعثر المنافس المباشر  "الهلال العاصمي" بالتعادل السلبي  أمام "الشرطة القضارف" عصر الأمس.

 ويطمح ابناء التونسي "نصر الدين النابي" إلى مواصلة الانتصارات بينما يلعب  "النابي" جولته الأولى مديراً فنياً ويطمح للفوز الأول ومحاولة التعرف  أكثر على خياراته الفنية قبل جولة "الأهلي المصري" لحساب مجموعات الأبطال.

 الطرف الثاني للمواجهة بقيادة المدرب "ابراهومة" يبحث عن النقطة رقم "15"  امام "المريخ" للتساوي مع "الهلال العاصمي" في عدد النقاط ولديهما جولة  مؤجلة من الأسبوع السابع.

 ونجح "الوطني" في تحقيق الفوز أربعة مرات، والخسارة مرتين خلال ست جولات لعبها الفريق من أصل ثمانية جولات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مزدحم للممتاز في جولته الثامنة وتحديات ساخنة اليوم

  تتواصل مباريات الجولة الثامنة من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين عصر ومساء اليوم السبت بخمس جولات.

 على ملعب "دار الرياضة" بأمدرمان في الرابعة والنصف عصراً يلتقي "توتي الخرطوم" و"الهلال الفاشر".

 ويدخل "الخيَّالة" الجولة برصيد "4" نقاط من "7" جولات، في المقابل يدخل نادي "توتي" اللقاء وفي رصيده "8" نقاط.

 وعلى أرضية "إستاد الخرطوم" في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم يلتقي صاحب  المركز الثاني "الهلال الساحلي" و"الأهلي الخرطوم" صاحب المركز السادس.

 ويدخل "البحَّارة" الجولة برصيد "16" نقطة ويطمح الفريق للانتصار ومنافسة  "المريخ" على المركز الأول، فيما يوَد "الفرسان" تحسين مركزهم في الروليت  ولديهم "10" نقاط.

 ويستضيف ملعب "نادي الأسرة الخرطوم لقاء "الأمل عطبرة" و "الهلال كادوقلي" ولـ"الفهود" عشرة نقاط بينما لـ"الأسود" ثمانية نقاط.

 وعلى ذات ملعب في السابعة والنصف مساءاً يلتقي "الأهلي شندي" و"حي الوادي  نيالا"، ويدخل "النمور" الجولة برصيد "9" نقاط في المركز التاسع ويطارده  "طوفان برلي" صاحب المركز العاشر برصيد "8" نقاط.

 وفي السابعة والنصف مساءاً يلتقي "هلال الأُبيِّض" و"المريخ الفاشر"  على أرضية ملعب الخرطوم العتيق.

 ويدخل "التبلدي" الجولة وفي رصيده "5" نقاط من فوز يتيم وتعادلين وأربعة  خسائر بينما يتمركز "السلاطين" في مؤخرة الترتيب برصيد "4" نقاط بعد مرور  "7" جولات على الدوري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السلاطين.. يضعون مادة "السنيَّة" تحت رحمة - الجمعية

  تفيد متابعات سبورتاق أن الأمانة العامة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  تسلمت خلال الأيام الماضية مذكرة من نادي "مريخ الفاشر" لإضافة بند  للمناقشة خلال الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السوداني التي تنعقد اليوم.

 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن "مريخ السلاطين" طلب من خلال المذكرة  مناقشة مادة إلزامية إشراك لاعبي المراحل السنية تحت "٢٠" عاما وتحت "٢٣"  عاما التي تم اضافتها للائحة الدوري الممتاز خلال الموسم الحالي.

 وسيكون استمرار العمل بتلك المادة في بقية جولات الموسم الحالي والمواسم  القادمة تحت رحمة الجمعية العمومية التي تنعقد اليوم والتي ستقرر بشأن تلك  المادة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم




ابوعاقلة اماسا

سيف تيري وآخرون..!

* هنالك فجوة مصطنعة بين لاعبي المريخ ومجتمع النادي الكبير تسمح بمرور الكثير من الكلام، يستغلها كل أصحاب الأهداف الدنيئة، وكثير من المستجدات التي طرأت على الواقع فرضت علينا أشياء غريبة من مبتدعات الأمور ومحدثاتها، لطالما كان انتقالنا لعالم الإحتراف بالقول فقط دون الإلتزام بالفعل.. فلابد أن يكون الناتج مشوها، ومسخاً تكتنفه الأخطاء والعثرات وما حدث لتيري يذكرنا بما حدث من قبل للنجم الكبير بابكر موسى الحلو (باكمبا)، عندما صرح لصحيفة الغد بتصريحات تلقفها الناس وانفعلوا معها بشكل لا يتسق مع العقل وإنما يتفق مع العاطفة.. فكانت النتيجة هي شطب كابتن الفريق وأصغر لاعب في تشكيلة مانديلا الأساسية، وأصحاب القرار وقتها لم ينتصروا لشيء يحسب للمريخ، حيث أن الهجرة بين قطبي الكرة السودانية أصبحت عادية بعد ذلك، ذهب من المريخ إدوارد جلدو وحموده بشير وعلاء الدين يوسف للهلال وهم في عنفوان عطائهم، ووقع كليتشي ومحمد عبدالرحمن وقبله بكري المدينة وغيرهم للمريخ قادمين من الهلال ولم يغلق أحد الطرفين أبوابه لرحيل هؤلاء اللاعبين.. لذلك فالحديث عن الإنتقال للهلال ليس هو الموضوع الأهم في الحديث المسرب عن مهاجم الفريق الأحمر سيف تيري.. فهو عادي جداً.. وهنالك العشرات من اللاعبين في صفوف الهلال رغبوا من قبل وسعوا لإرتداء شعار المريخ ولم تخدمهم الظروف ولا محال للإحصاء هنا… دعونا نركز على واقعة سيف تيري..!
* بعد الإدانة التامة لذلك الشخص الذي قام بتسجيل الحادثة للاعب وتسريبها، وإستنكار هذا الفعل الدنيء، نركز على أن الجزء الذي حرك إدارة النادي ودفعها لإصدار عدد من القرارات لإستدعاء اللاعب وتعميم ذلك عبر المكتب الصحفي هو الجزء الخاص بهجومه على آدم سوداكال.. هذه هو الذي حرك رئيس النادي وجعله يستدعي اللاعب ويغضب.. ولم يكن ذلك بسبب أن اللاعب خالف لائحة محددة.
* كل نجوم المريخ إذا أتيحت لهم الفرصة لقالوا ما لم يقله شعراء العرب في التتار، وهنالك الكثير مما قيل في مراوغات السيد الرئيس وألسنته الكثيرة ومواقفه التي جرت على النادي الكثير من المصائب وجعلته زبوناً مألوفاً في أروقة الفيفا، وأسباب الهجوم كثيرة.. وأولها أن أسلوب سوداكال وعدم مصداقيته يهز صورة رئيس نادي المريخ النمطية، وهي صورة مرتبطة بمصداقية الشخص الذي يجلس على هذا الكرسي وقدرته على اتخاذ القرار والتعامل بشفافية.. أما سوداكال فهو يستخدم كلمة شفافية في حديثه ألف مرة.. ولا يدري ماذا تعني الكلمة، ولم يشعر يوماً بأنه أصبح العدو الأول لهذه الكلمة.
* كنت أكثر الناس تحسساً عندما أجد هجوماً على رئيس المريخ، وتشكيكاً في مصداقيته، ولكنني وجدت نفسي مخدوعاً.. أو قل عاطفياً أكثر من اللازم وأن الوضع الطبيعي أن يكون سوداكال تحت الهجوم والضغط نتيجة لمواقفه والصورة التي يرسمها بنفسه في أذهان الناس، وعدم ثقة اللاعبين فيه أمر طبيعي وصنع يده.. وإلا لماذا يثق الناس في جمال الوالي مثلاً؟
* سيف تيري وزملاءه اللاعبين بشر.. يتأثرون بالبيئة المحيطة، ومن مسؤوليات مجلس الإدارة والأقطاب من العقلاء المحبين للكيان أن يعزلوا الفريق من منطقة التوترات.. ويصنعوا لهم أجواء خاصة ترتبط بالعطاء.. وطمأنة اللاعبين بأنهم في أمان وكل منهم سيقيم تقييماً يليق بعطاءه في عهد الاحتراف..!
حواشي
* كتبت كثيراً عن آفة أصدقاء اللاعبين… فكثير من السماسرة يلجون مجتمع المريخ تحت هذه المظلة.. يستفيدون من شهرة اللاعبين ويستغلون بساطتهم ليصلوا إلى أهدافهم.. وفي العادة يلعبون دوراً مزدوجاً مع نجوم الفريق.
* هاجمت أحدهم بضراوة قبل شهرين.. عندما هدد بإكمال حافز محمد الرشيد أو أنه سيتركه يذهب للهلال.. كانت مساومة دنيئة ومرت لضعف ووهن مجلس الإدارة.
* على ذكر مجلس الإدارة وضعفه ووهنه… ماذا حدث بشأن خارطة الطريق التي طالبت بها الفيفا؟
* دعونا نتناول الأمر بكل (شفافيه).. الشفافية الرسمية والمعروفة وليست شفافية سوداكال.. فالمريخ في محنة.. وكلما استكان الناس لحالة الدهشة والشد التي تصنعها التعاقدات والإنتصارات الخاصة بالفريق كلما تعمقت الأزمة الإدارية وتفاقمت أكثر.
* ما أعلن من قبل عن خارطة زمنية لإنتهاء أزمة المريخ الإدارية كانت مخدر.. إستغله سوداكال بذكاء لكسب المزيد من الوقت.. دون أن يبدي حتى حسن النية في التعامل مع الملف..!
* خلاصة زيارة وفد الكاف لملعب النادي أنه منح الإدارة فرصة لاستدراك النواقص بناءً على مكالمة مع رئيس النادي.. ونحن على يقين بأن أهل المريخ لو اعتمدوا على سوداكال فإن الفريق لن يعود إلى ملعبه قريباً..!!
* الشاهد على ذلك أن ما يجري من إصلاحات الآن هو إنجاز يحسب للعشاق والمريدين بقيادة قروب الجار والدكتور جارالنبي وبقية القروبات، وبفضل تضحيات نفر كريم يمثلهم اللواء مأمون الطاهر وأركان حربه.. ولو انتظرنا سوداكال لرأينا المريخ يلعب في ميدان رابكة العزة بأم بده…!
* هذه حقيقة لا مراء فيها..!!









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
لا تقتل تيري يا مجلس 
× ضجت الأسافير ورنت الهواتف وهي تبكي على قول مبثوث على لسان لاعب المريخ سيف الدين مالك المعروف بتيري، وحقا لقد دهشت بعد أن استمعت للمحادثة الضجة، وكذلك بعد أن علمت أن البث ذاته مسروق.
× لم يقل سيف تيري شيئا مسيئا للنادي وهذا أمر ضروري ومهم، وما قاله عن المجلس و سوداكال لم يتعد إطلاقا وجهة نظر اللاعب والمجلس فيما يخص تجديد تعاقده.
× كلام تيري هو حديث بين اثنين ولا يتخطى أنه (قطيعة) أو (قوالة)، والفرق فقط هو أن القوالة كانت تتناقل بين ألسن القوالين وناقلي الكلام وهم أهل الفتن والوقيعة بين عباد الله، ولكنها الآن أصبحت تبث وتذاع من خلال هاتف محمول، ولكن هذا لا يعطيها حق الاعتماد والتصديق التام كما هو الحال في الصحافة المقننة والمراقبة والمضبوطة . 
× والقوالة والقطيعة لا يأخذ بها القانون وأهل القضاء، كونها تقال بلا تريث أو مسئولية، ويقولها قائلها لحسابات عديدة، منها المجاملة ومنها تحلية المجالس ومنها إدعاء المعرفة والإحاطة بكافة الشئون.
× وحسب فحصي لحديث تيري والطرف الآخر، تبين لي أن تيري ذاته ما كان يريد أن يتحدث في المواضيع التي طرقها ذلك الرجل الخائن المداهن الذي لم يخش الله ولم يراع ضميره ولا موقف محدثه الحساس.
× ولو علم تيري نية هذا الجبان المخادع لما قال له كلمة واحدة، وهنا مربط الفرس يا مجلس المريخ، فلو كان قصد تيري هو نشر تلك التصريحات أو انه كان قد قالها لصحفي بقصد الإساءة أو توصيل أية رسالة، لقبلنا أن تنصب له المشانق وتصوب نحوه البنادق بكل تأكيد ويقين.
×أسئلة المخادع لتيري كانت واضحة وتكرراه للسؤال أنه ناوي على تسجيل الكلام وأنه ينوي أن (يقشر) به بين أصحابه حتى يقولوا أنه صاحب علاقات مع كبار اللاعبين، ويظن بذلك أن مقامه سيكون عاليا وسامقا عندهم ، وهذه أمراض بعض المعجبين في كل المجالات، وقد تسببت حماقة المعجبين في أضرار كثيرة ومتعددة بعدد من النجوم في مجالات كرة القدم والفن والتمثيل والصحافة وغيرهم.
× وما قاله تيري أثناء التسجيل هو حديث يقوله الكافة مع أصدقاءهم ومع الجمهور عامة، وهو لا يعدو كونه كلام مجالس وحسب، ومثل هذا يقوله سوداكال ذاته عن اللاعبين ويقوله ود الياس وجمال الوالي ويقوله هيثم مصطفى ويقوله العجب ، فهو حديث للاستهلاك وليس حديثا مسئولا أبدا أبدا.
×الرأي عندي هو، أن هذا الموضوع يجب أن لا يشغل المجلس به ذاته، بل عليه أن يستصغره ويستحقره ولا يخوض فيه مع الخائضين بعنف وتهور بلا دراية أو حكمة حكيمة.
×لو تفرغ المجلس لمثل هذه الأقاويل وتابع حديث (الضللة) والبرندات والعطالى، لتاه وأهدر وقتا ثمينا في غث وهراء، لا قيمة له ، ولكن يتوجب على مجلس سوداكال إهمال هذا الأمر وكسب الوقت لتهيئة اللاعب والفريق كافة لمواجهة المجموعات بقوة وترابط ومنعة.
خلاصة القول هو، على لاعبي المريخ الحذر والحيطة التامة، وأن لا يجعلوا من أنفسهم مطية لأهل الهوى والأجندة الغير محترمة ولا مأمونة، لأن هذا قد يجلب الضرر للكيان قبل اللاعب ذاته، فلاعب المريخ يجب أن يتمتع بأخلاق وصفات المحترفين وأن تكون له القدرة للتفريق بين الصاح والخطأ وأن لا يبوح لكل من هب ودب.
ذهبيـــــــــــــــــات 
× المستوى المتواضع الذي ظهر به الزعيم أمام الأهلي شندي سرب الخوف لقلوب الصفوة.
× من حق الجماهير أن تقلق وتفق لحال فريقها، ولكن تبقى كرة القدم هذا هو حالها.
× المريخ يحتاج من هنا وصاعدا للاستقرار والهدوء والتركيز مع المباريات.
× لأجل ذلك نطالب الإدارة والإعلام والجماهير أن تترك موضوع تيري وتنساه.
× البعض يلوم تيري لأنه قال لو ما وصل لاتفاق مع المريخ فلن يتردد في الذهاب للهلال.
× وهنا أسأل الكافة ما الغريب وما الجديد في هذا، ألم يذهب بالأمس رمضان كابتن الفريق وبرفقة أبو عشرين ومحمد الرشيد عندما قنعوا من سوداكال؟
× العفو عن تيري ونسيان موضوعه، يغيظ البعض ويلقمهم حجرا أصما.
× أعداء المريخ وبخاصة القبيلة الزرقاء تحاول إشعال النيران حتى تحرق الأحمر ولكن هيهات.
× ألم يرفس الغربال قبلا الهلال وأتى للأحمر الوهاج وصال وجال فيه وأذاقهم المر كاسات وكاسات، ثم قبلوه وتغنوا به؟
× نحن مع الاحترام والضبط والربط وضد التلاعب والاستهتار، ولكن بعد التحري وتحقق.
× عالم كرة القدم عالم مفتوح ومتحرك بسرعة، واللاعبين يحبط بهم النافع والطالح وهم لا يملكن عقولا تامة مثل لاعبي الاحتراف.
×نتوقع أن يفيد الكوتش محمد موسى المريخ كثيرا بجانب النابي في مسيرته المحلية والخارجية أن شاء الله تعالى.
هكذا أرى المريخ قد اكتمل على مستوى اللاعبين والعناصر، وكذلك الجانب الفني.
× بعد هذا يحتاج الفريق للهدوء والتفكير الجاد في مقبل الأيام ودراسة كل أمر بتأني.
الذهبيــــــة الأخيـــــرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، سيف تيري بريء ولكنه وقع فريسة لقاطع طريق، فلا تعينوا قطاع الطرق على فعلهم الشنيع.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سبورتاق  || الرئيس الفخري لنادي الهلال، معلقا على خبر "بوابة الوطن" والذي حمل  عنوان : "تركي آل الشيخ يدعم المريخ بخمس صفقات قبل مواجهة الأهلي".


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحقق الانتصار الثالث علي التوالي في دوري السلة لولاية الخرطوم امس بنتيجة كبيرة 

المريخ [83]  شباب الربيع [45]


 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدير التنفيذي لـ"الخرطوم" يكشف تجاوزات "السيستم" ويدْلي بالمثير

  كشف "هيثم محمد نور" المدير التنفيذي لنادي "الخرطوم الوطني" التجاوزات  الكبيرة التي تتم في عملية التعاقدات عبر "السيستم" وتطرق خلال تصريحات  خاصة لـ#سبورتاق إلى قضية لاعب هلال بورتسودان "رأفت محمد" الذي كان  "الخرطوم الوطني" قد تقدم بشكوى ضد مشاركته في مباراة الفريقين في الجولة  قبل الماضية للدوري الممتاز.

 "نادي هلال بورتسودان رفع إسم اللاعب رأفت محمد في نظام مطابقة البيانات  المحلي يوم الثالث من فبراير 2021م " بتلك الإفادة بدأ المدير التنفيذي  للخرطوم الوطني "هيثم محمد نور" حديثه لسبورتاق وأضاف متسائلاً : "تم تأكيد  البيانات بواسطة مسئول السيستم بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم - سامي جديد-  بتاريخ 3 فبراير 2021م" فهل تدل هذه الخطوة على وجود تلاعب أم لا؟ مع  العلم أن فترة التعاقدات بالسودان انتهت منذ يوم 15 نوفمبر  2020م".

 وانتقل "هيثم" للحديث عن المادة "10"، التي تسمح بالتسجيل خارج فترة  الانتقالات وقال: "المادة 10 الفقرة 2 سمحت بالتسجيل خارج فترة التسجيلات  المعتمدة لكنها اشترطت أن يكون التسجيل للاعب انتهت فترة تعاقده مع ناديه  بعد نهاية التسجيلات وهو ما لا ينطبق على حالة اللاعب رأفت محمد الذي أكمل  قيده بنادي بري في الأول من نوفمبر 2020م وهو نفس اليوم الذي بدأت فيه فترة  التسجيلات الرئيسية في السودان وبذلك لا يشمله الاستثناء الوارد في المادة 10 الفقرة 2".

 وانتقد المدير التنفيذي للخرطوم الوطني التجاوزات العديدة التي تتم في  التعاقدات المحلية وقال: "نحن في الخرطوم الوطني إلى جانب المريخ والهلال  وبعض الأندية نجتهد لإكمال إجراءات التسجيل عبر النظام لكن هنالك أندية  أخرى لا تلتزم بهذا الأمر".

 "هيثم محمد نور" أشار إلى أن شهادة الإنتقال (DTC) تصدر بشكلٍ تلقائي،  واليوم الذي تصدر فيه يكون هو التاريخ المكتوب وبيانات اللاعب - رأفت تشير  إلى أن شهادته صدرت يوم 3 فبراير 2021م، فكيف تصدر للاعب شهادة بعد أكثر من  شهرين من نهاية فترة التسجيلات، وهو لا تنطبق عليه شروط التسجيل خارج  الفترات المعتمدة؟ ثم كيف شارك اللاعب من الأساس قبل هذا التاريخ؟ ومن  استخرج له بطاقة ليخوض بها المباريات مع العلم أن اللاعب كان وقتها خارج  النظام وبالتالي لا يمكن أن تصدر له بطاقة من الأساس؟".

  وواصل "محمد نور" حديثه بالقول: "هذا الحديث يضعنا أمام تجاوزات عدة،  أولها حصول لاعب خارج النظام على بطاقة مشاركة في المباريات؛ وثانيها  استخراج شهادة انتقال له بعد مرور قرابة ثلاثة أشهر على نهاية فترة  التسجيلات، وهي تجاوزات يفترض أن يتم محاسبة مرتكبيها سواء الموظف المعني  باستخراج البطاقات أو مسئول السيستم بالإتحاد".

 المدير التنفيذي للخرطوم الوطني أكًّد في ختام حديثه لـ#سبورتاق ضرورة  وجود رقيب على العمليات التي تتم بنظام إلانتقالات منعاً لمثل هذا التلاعب  وحتى لا تكون السلطة بالكامل في يد موظف واحد لا يخضع عمله للمراجعة".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيجيري توني أدجو يوقع عقده بحضور رئيس المريخ

وقع ظهر اليوم السبت الموافق السادس من فبراير بمكتب رئيس النادي بالخرطوم النجم النيجيري توني أدجو عقده رسمياً مع النادي، وشهد توقيع العقد رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال، ويعد النجم توني أدجو من أبرز نجوم البطولة المغربية حيث كان يلعب لنادي المغرب التطواني، وقد أتم رئيس نادينا الفخري معالي الأستاذ أحمد التازي الصفقة للنادي، وتعتبر من أهم الصفقات للفريق، ويلعب توني أدجو في خانة الجناح الأيسر المهاجم ونحن نتقدم بفائق شكرنا لرئيس النادي الفخري معالي الأستاذ أحمد التازي على هذه الصفقة المميزة.

*

----------

